# Hacksaw Ridge



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Man What a great Movie made even better as its a true story... WOW...

Had me blubbering a few times...*


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Will have to give this a watch, I'm partial to a good war film!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

That filmed escaped me entirely. Must give it a watch.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

its a very good watch!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I fancy this, will have to have a look on putlocker. 

Gonz.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I found it quite slow and predictable, the bloke is/was a bloody hero though and deserves the recognition.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great film really enjoyed it, although I kept expecting webs to come out of his wrists!!!


Gonz.


----------

